# New Martin Silencer



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

I was wondering if anybody knows the msrp of the new Martin Silencer?


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*






*FREE SHIPPING!!! *from now until Feb. 14, 2011

Visit www.BowArmory.com for more details !!! Some Restrictions do Apply !!!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

dnv23.


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## archcards85 (Oct 1, 2010)

I was actually looking at those myself...saw them listed on the Bowhunters Superstore site for $530


----------

